# Need advice about a Mammogram at the Costa Del Sol Hospital, Marbella, Málaga please



## Minnietheminx (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello all - I'm a new member here,

I wonder if anyone could give me some advice please?

I have an appointment for a mammogram at the Costa Del Sol hospital in Marbella, Málaga, next week.

Before I go, I'd like to try and find out from someone who has been there before for the same thing, what the procedure is.

When I say procedure, I don't mean the actual mammogram, I mean what I should do when I arrive at the hospital?

Is the unit where the mammograms are done in a separate building, or part of the main hospital, and after it's been done, will I have to wait for the results, or will they be sent on to my doctor? 

I know that for an x-ray, you have to wait, and they are given to you, but I'm not sure if it's the same with a mammogram.

I understand that this may seem like a strange question to ask, but I have never been to a hospital in Spain before, and have no idea what to expect. 

I'd be really grateful for any information.

Thanks in advance.

Min


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Minnietheminx said:


> Hello all - I'm a new member here,
> 
> I wonder if anyone could give me some advice please?
> 
> ...


Hi Min.
Go to the info desk & ask where its located.
If its like where my wife goes they will tell you before you leave if its all clear.
They will be very sympathetic so if in doubt just ask.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Remember to take all relevant paperwork with you. Health card if you have one, appointment note, Identity card. Where I am, in Murcia, they ask you to wait after the mammogram and then if it's turned out OK they just call out your name and tell you that you can marchar or go! A few weeks later a letter comes in the post with the good news! Hopefully it will be the same for you.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

At what age(from / to) do they do mammograms here in Spain in the Alicante/Valencia region?, and do they automatically send you an appointment, once registered with a GP? , or do you have to ask your GP to send you for one ?Thanks


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine started late 50's I think and I was originally sent by my GP here and then once in the mammogram system I was sent an appointment every 2 years.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

passiflora said:


> Mine started late 50's I think and I was originally sent by my GP here and then once in the mammogram system I was sent an appointment every 2 years.


Here it's early 50's. 

They sent the first appointment to our address in the campo so we didn't get it until a week after the appointment. My wife waited for the next round of tests and was included in that.

Lot of waiting around but the test was quick and the results even quicker - great service.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't speak too highly of the CdS Hospital. I've had several appointments there for MRI scans amongst other things.
It's a bit of a maze until you get used to it but the staff are so helpful and friendly you'll get to where you have to be.
All I've taken is the paper you get referring you although I've also been given appointments over the phone.
I've never been asked for my card but I take it just in case.
The cafeteria is excellent....good food and drink at very reasonable prices.
In fact, the whole ambience of the CdS Hospital is so pleasing to me that I'm considering asking for surgery there as the other option I was given, loads of pills, is making me feel very unwell at times.
Not often these days you hear of people preferring to go into hospital......


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Ive just had one in the mobile unit which came to our village Im mid 50ies first one in Spain they seem to come every couple of years to the village . I received a phone call asking why I had not attended my appointment 1 hr earlier said I hadnt received a letter arranged another appointment for the next day. In and out with 15 minutes excellent service


----------



## Minnietheminx (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you all your advice and information - you've been very helpful


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Speaking of the CdS Hospital.. I had to be taken in very late last night -Saturday - as an emergency, turned out nothing that worth bothering about.
Total time spent in hospital was roughly three and a half hours. During that time, some of which was spent in a quiet, comfortable waiting area, I saw five doctors -the first at Triage, the other four with the same doctor, I should explain, and had various tests including an ECG and an XRay.
My son, who picked me up, was amazed at how little time I was there before being told I could go home as his experiences in A and E Departments in the UK with sons with sports injuries have involved consideraly longer periods in the hospital in less pleasant conditions. 
The only advice I would give is take someone with you. I refused OH's company as I was carted off in the ambulance thinking I would be there for hours and hours. I was in a wheelchair and when my name was called for the doctor or nurse it was just as well I could walk perfectly well as no-one came to push me. That was true of all the lone wheelchair-bound patients who were pushed by other patients!
I had time to make a couple of observations, one I've made before on this Forum which is that everyone who works in the Andalucian health service is young and drop dead gorgeous, both sexes. I think it must be a requirement for the job, as is exuding human warmth and compassion.
The second observation is the lack of tension ...you get the feeling you are in a very safe, controlled environment and in the care of people who view you as an individual and not a 'case'.
I can't compare with the NHS as I've never had anything much wrong with me in all my life.
One thing, though.....the importance of speaking Spanish reasonably well was brought home to me. Most of the staff had some English but as some of them were working thirty-hour shifts it seemed a bit much to expect them to make the mental effort of speaking it so I used Spanish and trusted to their skill that any linguistic mistakes I made wouldn't result in something being amputated....
I am 100% intact and reasonably compus mentis after little sleep.
Viva el Servicio Andaluz de Salud...y gracias..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Speaking of the CdS Hospital.. I had to be taken in very late last night -Saturday - as an emergency, turned out nothing that worth bothering about.
> Total time spent in hospital was roughly three and a half hours. During that time, some of which was spent in a quiet, comfortable waiting area, I saw five doctors -the first at Triage, the other four with the same doctor, I should explain, and had various tests including an ECG and an XRay.
> My son, who picked me up, was amazed at how little time I was there before being told I could go home as his experiences in A and E Departments in the UK with sons with sports injuries have involved consideraly longer periods in the hospital in less pleasant conditions.
> The only advice I would give is take someone with you. I refused OH's company as I was carted off in the ambulance thinking I would be there for hours and hours. I was in a wheelchair and when my name was called for the doctor or nurse it was just as well I could walk perfectly well as no-one came to push me. That was true of all the lone wheelchair-bound patients who were pushed by other patients!
> ...


thanks for posting that Mary - & I'm sure we're all glad that it wasn't anything too serious


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> thanks for posting that Mary - & I'm sure we're all glad that it wasn't anything too serious


Thanks, Xavia. I may need surgery at some point but I just wanted to assure any ancient Brit or any extranjero needing attention at the CdS and I'm sure any Spanish hospital that they will have absolutely nothing to worry about.
If I do need surgery in the near future I shall look upon it in the same way as I'd view a day shopping at Cortes Ingles followed by a good lunch....with no apprehension whatsoever and in fact with less worry about whether I'll spend more than I should on things I don't need...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Speaking of the CdS Hospital.. I had to be taken in very late last night -Saturday - as an emergency, turned out nothing that worth bothering about.
> Total time spent in hospital was roughly three and a half hours. During that time, some of which was spent in a quiet, comfortable waiting area, I saw five doctors -the first at Triage, the other four with the same doctor, I should explain, and had various tests including an ECG and an XRay.
> My son, who picked me up, was amazed at how little time I was there before being told I could go home as his experiences in A and E Departments in the UK with sons with sports injuries have involved consideraly longer periods in the hospital in less pleasant conditions.
> The only advice I would give is take someone with you. I refused OH's company as I was carted off in the ambulance thinking I would be there for hours and hours. I was in a wheelchair and when my name was called for the doctor or nurse it was just as well I could walk perfectly well as no-one came to push me. That was true of all the lone wheelchair-bound patients who were pushed by other patients!
> ...


Another plus for Andalucia it seems!!
As we have often commented on the forum, I am more than happy with the SS here as they have saved my daughter's life twice (meningitis and accute appendicitis with a two week hospital stay) but have found the bedside manner sadly lacking.Drop dead gorgeous ditto. 
We have been seen by pretty efficient doctors, but only one doctor in 25 years has spoken to me in English. Not that I'm complaining, just noting that some areas have more English speakers than others.

Mary, follow doctor's orders. And Sandra's!!
Enjoy what's left of the good weather, and rest all that is needed.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Another plus for Andalucia it seems!!
> As we have often commented on the forum, I am more than happy with the SS here as they have saved my daughter's life twice (meningitis and accute appendicitis with a two week hospital stay) but have found the bedside manner sadly lacking.Drop dead gorgeous ditto.
> We have been seen by pretty efficient doctors, but only one doctor in 25 years has spoken to me in English. Not that I'm complaining, just noting that some areas have more English speakers than others.
> 
> ...


Seriously, though, in my many visits to CdS Hospital I haven't seen one person, doctor, nurse, orderly, clerical staff, over forty-five to fifty. I honestly don't think older people could stand the stress.

Interestingly, one of the nurses to whom I mentioned how downright 'nice' everyone was said something about it being because they were Spanish...and southern.

Because I thought I'd be there for ages I took a thin but 'weighty' paperback copy of Mill's 'On Liberty'. One of the doctors passing by saw what I was reading and we had a brief conversation about British traditions of individual liberty versus 'society'. Imagine a doctor in S****horpe discussing Santayana with a Spanish patient! Although I guess it could happen..

Sandra isn't in much of a state to do anything herself today. She got a kick in the ribs from a fairly large dog she picked up at the perrera on Thursday and can't move without groaning. Having broken two ribs last year I sympathise.

A pair of ancianas..


----------



## Minnietheminx (Aug 30, 2013)

*Update on Mammogram info ....*

So, I went to the CDS yesterday evening for my mammogram, and thought I'd update on what actually happened, in the event that the info might be of use to someone else.

There's a lot of building and roadworks around the hospital at the moment, and there are diversions set up, but follow the signs and you'll get there eventually. It only took about five minutes to negotiate around the roadworks and diversions. 

Incidentally, I was coming, by car, from Fuengirola. Anyone coming from a similar direction will need to follow the sign for 'Urgencias', drive past the entrance (unless you want Urgencias, of course!) and carry on down the road to the roundabout, and come back up the other side. The free car park has a lot of spaces, but it's very busy. 

The hospital's main entrance is a couple of minutes walk away, and the main floor where the information desk is situated, is up a small flight of stairs, or there's a lift if you need it.

The girls on the information desk were very helpful and cheerful and directed me to where I needed to go, which was only a minute's walk from the main desk.

There's another desk in the area where they do the mammograms, and the girl there gave me a form to fill in, which is in Spanish. It's just basic stuff like name, address and a few other personal details, but if you don't speak Spanish, I heard the girls on the desk speaking English to other people, so I'm sure they'd be more than happy to help if someone didn't understand anything. 

I was very early for my appointment. I arrived at 6pm, and it wasn't until 6.40pm, but I was seen pretty much immediately, as there were no other people waiting to be seen. 

The mammogram itself took about 10 minutes, and then I had to wait outside for someone to tell me I could go.

After waiting about five minutes, I was told that there was a slight issue with my mammogram, so I had to have an echogram (ultrasound) as well, which was in the room next door to where I'd had the mammogram. 

Again, I was seen almost immediately, and the examination took about two minutes. 

Fortunately, it turned out that there was no problem, but the staff were certainly very thorough in establishing this, and I was told that a letter confirming my results would be sent to me within the next few days.

Every member of the medical and admin staff I met during my visit was pleasant, efficient, professional and helpful, and they all spoke English. Not that I expected them to, but they all did.

Overall, a great experience.

Min.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Minnietheminx said:


> So, I went to the CDS yesterday evening for my mammogram, and thought I'd update on what actually happened, in the event that the info might be of use to someone else.
> 
> There's a lot of building and roadworks around the hospital at the moment, and there are diversions set up, but follow the signs and you'll get there eventually. It only took about five minutes to negotiate around the roadworks and diversions.
> 
> ...


Wow.
A very thorough "report", which I'm sure will be of great help to others!
Glad everything turned out OK 

PLease post again about other stuff.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Following on from Minnietheminx's report about a mammogram, my own experience Dec 19th 2013. I had received a letter a few weeks before informing me that I had an appointment for a mammogram in a temporary office situated in the town. It's one that travels round every year to the towns in the region. I hadn't asked for the appointment. I arrived, was seen to by the receptionist after about 5 mins and was then told to go into a tiny room, to strip down waist up and wait to be called. This was the worst part because I was standing up semi nude for about 10 mins in a tiny space, very claustrophobic. Then I was called through by a young woman who told me what to do, was very efficient and pleasant and after that I was told that the results would come to me in the post in about 6 weeks


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Fab treatment here in Cadiz, too. I discovered a mole in April that really grew a lot and eventually visited my doc in the local clinic and from then on it was just a few weeks later that they burned it. I was told to return if I noticed it returning, but so far no.
My husband is being treated for a prostate cancer problem and I must say the treatment has been excellent. Three cheers to the system.


----------

